# odenwaldbikemarathon



## nikopol (1. September 2005)

hi,
habe mich kurzfristig für den omtb angemeldet und kenne die genaue strecke noch nicht.
die veranstalter bieten jetzt keine tour mehr an...
gibts noch leutchens, die die strecke kennen und nochmal abfahren??
evtl. auch unter der woche..
und gibts kommentare zur strecke???


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2005)

Technisch einfach, 
konditionell tückisch.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. September 2005)

naja, bei ein paar abfahren muss man schon n bisschen aufpassen...

ich kenne die strecke von letztem jahr, weiss aber nicht, ob die dieses jahr geändert wurde. eventuell am di oder mi um 17:30 abfahren? 1 runde ca. 2h

werde den marathon aber nicht mitfahren, ist mir echt zu teuer!


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2005)

Ts ts - Dabei hast du noch nicht mal Anfahrtskosten. 

Thb


----------



## Hugo (1. September 2005)

werd wohl im rahmen der adh-open mitfahrn
ist den die langdistanz einfach zweimal die kurze oder is das ne andere strecke?
kenne die strecke bislang auch nicht, wieso meinst du(thunderbird) dass sie konditionell tückisch sei?


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2005)

Weil ich mich letztes Mal nicht nur überfressen, sondern auch übernommen habe.   

Man fährt *3x* die kurze!
Eine Runde ist halt relativ kurz und leicht, aber drei sind schon ein Wort.
Flache Steigungen verleiten zum Bolzen und steile Stiche ziehen Kraft aus den Beinen.
Man muss sich halt zwingen, auf Zeit und Puls zu fahren.

Thb


----------



## nikopol (2. September 2005)

wie, hört sich ja öde an...
kein singletrail, kein waldweg, keine wurzeln, nur hoch und runter?
bin enttäuscht..
.... und dabei gibts da überall wunderbare trails!!!
trotzdem wäre ich nicht abgeneigt nächste woche mal die runde abzufahren..
bin aus hd, habs also nicht weit...


----------



## Hugo (2. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich mich letztes Mal nicht nur überfressen, sondern auch übernommen habe.
> 
> Man fährt *3x* die kurze!
> Eine Runde ist halt relativ kurz und leicht, aber drei sind schon ein Wort.
> ...


3 ma die kurze?
welche endzeit/rundenzeit benötigts denn in etwa um unter die top10 zu kommen? nicht dass ich da hin will, nur so zur info


----------



## Adrenalino (2. September 2005)

nikopol schrieb:
			
		

> wie, hört sich ja öde an...
> kein singletrail, kein waldweg, keine wurzeln, nur hoch und runter?
> bin enttäuscht..
> .... und dabei gibts da überall wunderbare trails!!!
> ...



Gemach gemach, so öde ist die Strecke nicht. Es gibt schöne Trails, geile Abfahrten, böse Uphills.....nur halt eben nicht technisch schwer. Und genau deswegen verleitet die Strecke zum Heizen, wenn man ( oder frau   ) die erste Runde zu schnell angeht kommt der Mann mit dem Hammer spätestens auf der zweiten Runde am letzten langen Anstieg  ....boah, da hatte ich letztes Jahr böse Schwierigkeiten  

Dieses Jahr will ich die lange fahren, werde aber die erste Runde locker angehen damit noch Körner für die übrigen zwei da sind.

Gleiche Runden haben doch den Vorteil, daß man genau weiß, was auf einem zukommt!


----------



## Adrenalino (2. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 3 ma die kurze?
> welche endzeit/rundenzeit benötigts denn in etwa um unter die top10 zu kommen? nicht dass ich da hin will, nur so zur info



Guggst du hier, Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr:

http://www.bike2b.de/xfiles_a6/1095682472_77.pdf

Au weia.......um das zu schaffen ist nen 21,6-fast24er Schnitt angesagt......


----------



## Hugo (2. September 2005)

was jetz...n 21,6er oder n fast 24er? weil da kommen noch die 22 und die 23 dazwischen  
werd mir das profil nochma genauer ansehn müssen und dann schaun wir ma was die beine sage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (2. September 2005)

Na, 21,6er um, gemessen an den Vorjahres-Ergebnissen, auf Platz 10 zu kommen, 24er Schnitt um zu gewinnen!  
Für die Plätze dazwischen musste schon selbst rechnen.....  ....oder einfach in der Liste nachschauen  

Ach ja.....hast ne PM!  

Was meine Beine sagen weiß ich jetzt schon :


----------



## Adrenalino (12. September 2005)

Hey ihr Odenwälder da draußen!!!

Gebt doch mal die Woche nen paar Bericht zur Strecke ab wenn möglich. Hat ja böse geschüttet die letzten 2 Tage und soll laut www.wetter.com ja am W-Ende wieder Regen geben   
Petrus ist kein Biker!!
Also, ich und bestimmt auch viele andere würden sich über Streckenzustandsbericht sicher sehr freuen!!

Gibt es irgendwelche Änderungen bezgl. der Strecke?


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt doch mal die Woche nen paar Bericht zur Strecke ab wenn möglich. Hat ja böse geschüttet die letzten 2 Tage und soll laut www.wetter.com ja am W-Ende wieder Regen geben
> Petrus ist kein Biker!!



regen ?    grad geschaut unter www.wetter.com


Wetter - Vorhersage    
 Hirschberg, BW (Deutschland) 
aktuelle Ortszeit:
12.09.2005 - 15:02 Uhr   Webcams in
 Hirschberg   Das Wetter per SMS für
 Hirschberg 

   Übersicht 10-Tage-Übersicht 

Vorhersage für den 18.09.2005 Astronomische Daten 
 Sonnenaufgang: 07:04 Ortszeit 
Sonnenuntergang: 19:35 Ortszeit 
Sonnenscheindauer: ca. 8h 45min 




Wettervorhersage 
Zeitraum: Morgens Mittags Abends 

Wetter   wolkig  wolkig  wolkig 
Temperatur    11 °C   18 °C   16 °C 
   - Minimum 10°C, gefühlt wie 5 °C 
   - Maximum 20°C, gefühlt wie 20 °C 
Niederschlag              
   - Risiko   40 %   30 %   40 % 
   - Menge   0 mm   0 mm   0 mm 
Wind              
   - Richtung  Nord  Nord  Nord-Ost 
   - Geschwindigkeit   7 km/h   9 km/h   9 km/h 
   - Stärke   2 bft   2 bft   2 bft 
   - Böen   k.A.   k.A.   k.A. 
Luftdruck    1018 hPa   1020 hPa   1021 hPa 
Relative Feuchte    87 %   56 %   63 % 


immer optimistisch bleiben... bewölkt so um die 20grad ist doch ideal...

andererseits kennt man ja die vorhersagegenauigkeit 6tage vorher... also wahrscheinlich doch regen !!!

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2005)

Nach Furtwangen schreckt mich nichts mehr.   

Thb


----------



## fokne (12. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt doch mal die Woche nen paar Bericht zur Strecke ab wenn möglich.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Änderungen bezgl. der Strecke?



Für eine verlässliche Wettervorhersage wird man wohl noch bis Mitte der Woche warten müssen...   

Wenn es so nass bleibt, gibt es vielleicht ein paar Schlammlöcher, aber ich habe keine Sorgen, 
dass man Streckenabschnitte deswegen nicht befahren kann.

Letzte Woche Dienstag bin ich die Strecke abgefahren, wie sie letztes Jahr ausgewiesen war. 
Markierungen gab es da noch keine und ein Abschnitt war auch blockiert. 
Hoffe also, dass die Jungs vom Marathonteam sich langsam mal an die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Hugo (15. September 2005)

so...mitte der woche haben wir und die prognosen sehn eigentlich ganz gut aus...soll zwar noch bischen regnen aber samstag und sonntag trocken...nicht all zu warm, aber damit wird man leben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. September 2005)

wäre das nicht derart widerwärtig teuer und wüsste ich, dass es am sonntag nicht schifft und 8° hat(wie beim EBM) würd ich auch mitmachen...

bin noch am überlegen..


----------



## Adrenalino (15. September 2005)

Wie siehts denn nun auf der Strecke aus???? *quengel*


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2005)

@ Col. Kurtz: Bei Rotwild-Fahrern gilt das Argument "zu teuer" schon mal gar nicht.
Außerdem wär's doch interessant, ob du mit deinem RCC07 
den Hugo mit seinem RCC08 überholen kannst.   

Wetter wird am Sonntag perfekt!

@ Adrenalino: die Strecke wird schon in Ordnung sein.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (15. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Col. Kurtz: Bei Rotwild-Fahrern gilt das Argument "zu teuer" schon mal gar nicht.
> Außerdem wär's doch interessant, ob du mit deinem RCC07
> den Hugo mit seinem RCC08 überholen kannst.
> 
> ...



die chancen stünden sogar gut, angesichts meiner patellasehnen-Entzündung  
@TB
bist du dabei?


----------



## Nevibikerin (15. September 2005)

Hallo,
Habe gerade gelesen,daß ihr die Strecke vom Odenwaldmarathon kennt.
Was versteht ihr denn unter technisch nicht anspruchsvoll?
Würde dort nämlich gerne fahren.
Ist das auch für jemanden der von der Strasse kommt und eben technisch nicht so fit ist? Kondition ist kein Problem.
Und wie ist die Strecke denn wenn es regnet? Wird es zur Schlammschlacht?   
Freu mich auf Antwort.


----------



## ybel1 (15. September 2005)

Also, ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren. War mein erstes Rennen überhaupt (kurze Runde) und ich kann Dir sagen, dass es auch für mich als absoluter Blümchenpflücker-Touren-durch-den-Wald-Fahrer in Ordnung war. Obwohl, was heißt da "in Ordnung"? Ziemlich geil wars! Und ich bin am Sonntag auch wieder dabei (mittlere Strecke). Ich hoffe, das ich danach auch noch so begeistert bin, denn bei mir im Moment von einem Trainingszustand zu sprechen wäre eine Verkennung der Tatsachen!
ybel


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2005)

@ Nevibikerin: "technisch nicht anspruchsvoll" bedeutet, dass jede(r)
die Strecke bei individuell angepasstem Tempo fahren kann.
Wenn man _zu _schnell fährt, ist natürlich _jede_ Strecke anspruchsvoll.
Es sind keine böse Stufen oder schmale Pfade drin (nur breite Wege mit
schmaler Fahrspur)
Schlammig _könnte _es werden, wenn es regnen _würde_. Tut es aber nicht.   
Als Straßenfahrerin kannst du es am Asphaltanstieg ja krachen lassen.   

@ Hugo: Bin natürlich dabei. Meine vorletzten Hochschulmeisterschaften.
Die Katastrophe von letztem Jahr muss ich doch vergessen machen.
Deshalb reise ich diesmal auch am Samstag an, habe mein Bike 1,5 Kg
leichter gemacht und 1500 Km mehr auf dem Tacho. Zwar steckt mir 
Furtwangen noch sehr in den Knochen (und der Dreck im Bike) aber das wird schon.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (15. September 2005)

na da bin ich ja ma gesapnnt.
wir reisen auch schon samstags an, werde dann in der sammelunterkunft übernächtigen und hoffentlich zum schlafen kommen.

hat noch jemand n schnellen tip bezügl. patellasehne...das dumme ding wird seit sonntag schlimmer statt besser obwohl ich ständig kühle, einschmier und ausruhe


----------



## Adrenalino (15. September 2005)

@Hugo
Patellasehne??? Hmm, ich sag das jetzt nicht gerne aber......eigentlich solltest du in dem Falle Belastungen vermeiden. Ist sie schon entzündet? Wenn ja dann......lass den MA sausen, sonst kann es sein daß du monatelang Schwierigkeiten hast. Belastung ist Gift bei Patellasehne.
Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche  
Wenn es "nur" ne derzeitige Überlastung ist dann fahr halt aber versuch dannach richtig Ruhe zu halten und der Sehne die Möglichkeit geben daß sie sich regeneriert.
Probs mit der Patellasehne können sich Monate, wenn nicht Jahre hinziehen.
Sorry, ist leider so.
Ansonsten....bis Samstag!


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2005)

@ Hugo: Keine Angst, ich schnarche nicht. Habe aber Ohropax dabei.   
Mit deiner Sehne kann ich dir nur gute Besserung wünschen.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (16. September 2005)

Wetter guggt ihr alle hier:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/10646.html

Is nen paar KM entfernt, passt aber


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

ich hoffe dass das mit dem wetter hinhaut...mein knie...ach weiß nicht...is gar nicht die patellasehne sondern das wadenbeinköpfchen  
alles komisch...also sehne oder band kann ich glaub ich ausschliessen, scheint wohl n problem mit nem nerven zu sein...entzündet sollte auch nix sein, keine schwellung, keine rötung, nur eben druckempfindlich.
wenn ichs mir so richtig überlege...die probleme sind stärker geworden nachdem ich mich mehr damit befasst habe, gekühlt, eingeschmiert und weiß der geier...ich lass den sch*** jetz einfach ma sein und entweder es wird oder eben nicht.
nach den dhm wollt ich eh bis november nicht mehr biken, statt dessen bissi laufen, wenn das nicht klappt werd ich eben 2-4 wochen absolute sportpause machen und danach(hoffentlich) in die neue saison einsteigen...klappt schon...kann im rennen ja immer noch aussteigen wenn ich merk es klappt nicht oder die andern sind zu schnell


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2005)

Wetter !? 

Heute Morgen regnete es an der Bergstrasse ! Ob es dort geregnet hat ? 

Wohne ca. 30 km nördlich !

Wetter jetzt: stark bewölkt !


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

es soll ja heute allg. noch bissi regnen und dann morgen relativ trocken werden...
ist die strecke von der art her eine schnell trocknende(viel schotter, teer) oder is dann mit fangopackungen zu rechnen?


----------



## rayc (16. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> es soll ja heute allg. noch bissi regnen und dann morgen relativ trocken werden...
> ist die strecke von der art her eine schnell trocknende(viel schotter, teer) oder is dann mit fangopackungen zu rechnen?



Die Strecke ist größtenteils schottrig. die wenigen Trails waren letztes Jahr leicht schlammig.
Da es morgen schon wieder sonnig sein soll, würde ich mir deswegen keinen Kopf machen.

Dieser Marathon ist deutlich leichter als z.B. Frammersbach. 
Die Strecke hat aber auch seine Tücken: die Schotterabfahrten sind sehr kurvenreich. Was letztes Jahr zu einigen Stürzen geführt hat. 
Was nervt sind die vielen Bergaufschieber  selbst auf der Langstrecke. 

Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht starten, da es den Veranstalter erfolgreich gelungen ist Trails zu meiden, die es haufenweise an der Bergstrasse gibt.
Auch ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht akzeptabel.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß am Sonntag. 

ray


----------



## Nevibikerin (16. September 2005)

@Hugo:
Wegen deiner Patellasehne kannst es mal mit Wobenzmy Tabletten probieren.
Helfen gut bei Entzündungen. (Bei mir ist es immer der Tennisarm).
Sind allerdings nicht ganz billig (Mal über Internet-Apotheke versuchen ist dort viel!! billiger). Wirkt aber nur langfristig gesehen.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. September 2005)

also hier(50km von hd) schiffts wie die sau...

grad nochn bildchen vom ebm gefunden:





die 400. ->nie wieder. und das war ja noch vor dem schlamm...


----------



## Thunderbird (16. September 2005)

Pah! Sind wir Straßenfahrer oder Biker?
Schlammrennen sind doch extra geil, wenn man erst wieder
sauber und trocken ist und das Rad generalüberholt hat. 

@ Col. Kurtz:
Fährst du jetzt mit oder nicht?

Thb


----------



## Adrenalino (16. September 2005)

Schlammrennen sind das letzte. Material & gesundheitsmordend. Bin ich Schlammcatcher oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

schlammrennen haben schon was...die reifen sind eh fast fertig, die bremsbeläge auch, kette is gut gefettet und die saison praktisch rum,....FANGO ich komme  
ach...hat die strecke eigentlich ne schwierige bergaufpassage? also etwas was sich bei nässe evlt. nicht fahrrend machen lässt?


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2005)

Ja. 2-3 steile und relativ lange Stiche, soviel ich mich erinnere. 
Gefühlte 20 % (damals wenigstens) Da hatte ich letztes Jahr 
mit meiner kleinsten 22-23er Übersetzung zu beißen.   

Thb


----------



## Adrenalino (17. September 2005)

Der letzte Anstieg vorm Ziel   Und genau den muss ich diesmal dreimal fahren......wenn ich mich nicht ummelde.......was ich auf alle Fälle machen werde wenn die Strecke Fango-mäßig daher kommt. Werd ich ja wohl nachher sehen  

 Petrus, schick heute genug Sonne auf daß die Strecke abtrocknen möge. Amen.


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (17. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Pah! Sind wir Straßenfahrer oder Biker?
> Schlammrennen sind doch extra geil, wenn man erst wieder
> sauber und trocken ist und das Rad generalüberholt hat.



guten Morgen 

Naja, im Nachhinein ist sowas schon irgendwie ein Erlebnis, nur dass das generalüberholen halt nicht so ganz billig ist (mich hats immerhin gut 100 Euro gekostet). 

Trotzdem hoffe ich sehr, dass das Wetter nächstes Jahr bei Furtwangen besser ist!   

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2005)

@ adrenalino: der Wind wird die Strecke schon gut austrocknen.

@ Schwarzw.biker: der Verschleiß ist natürlich immer blöd.
Furtwangen hat mich gut 50,-  extra gekostet. War's aber wert.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (17. September 2005)

autsch...das wichtigeste vergessen...verpflegung...wirds flaschen geben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2005)

An der Verpflegung glaube ich nicht.

Höchstens ein paar auf der Strecke -
wenn ich sie wieder verliere.   

Thb


----------



## Hugo (17. September 2005)

sch*** was soll das denn?!  
was hasten du in deinen flaschen drin? nur für den fall dass mir eine über den weg rollt


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2005)

Isotonische Apfelschorle.

Die Sonne kommt hier raus!   

Wir sehen uns vielleicht.

Thb


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. September 2005)

hallo
ich weiß garnet was ihr habt ich fände es am besten wenn es die ganze zeit schiffen würde. denn bei nasser strecke fahre ich immer allen davon.  
schmutzig wird man sowieso und ob es nun mehr oder weniger ist ist auch egal.
freue mich auf jeden fall auf morgen, fast heute.
grüße
dominik


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. September 2005)

noch mal ich
wie müssen auf jeden fall danach hier die zeiten vergleichen.
dann mal noch viel spaß


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. September 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja heute noch als Nachmelder für die Kurzstrecke anmelden - das ist ja alles verdammt teuer. Also bin ich früh auf - WÄHLEN - und dann doch nicht losgekommen :-(

Als Ersatz habe ich ne kleine Tour über´n Königstuhl - Neckargmünd - Weißer Stein - Schriesheim - Strahlenburg ... ähhh ... und auf einmal war ich doch auf der Marathonstrecke.

Ich schwöre, die Zufahrt war nicht abgesperrt. So konnte ich dann wenigstens ein paar Meter mitschwimmen, bis mich ein Streckenposten rausgezogen hat ;-)

Nur frage ich mich, wo die Strecke überall lang geht. Pro Runde 30 km. Das hatte ich erst am "Weißen Stein" - und das obwohl ich von Eppelheim komme???

Ich muß mal echt zusehen, daß ich nächstes Jahr den Termin nicht schon wieder verpenne und mich mal als Frühmelder melde!


----------



## Levty (18. September 2005)

yeah, ich galub ich bin der 1. der vom  marathon zurück ist und gleich hier postet, naja, war mein 1. marathon, mit nem kumpel, sind auch deswegen nur die kurzstrecke angegangen, die strecke ist an manchen abschnitten echt tödlich, die die die langstrecke hatten echt respekt! nja, sind 27. und 28. geworden mit 1 sekunde abstand voneinander, und unter U18 waren wir glaub ich sogar in der top 10 dabei, wenn nicht aufm podium    

nja, so viel von mir, ride hard, greez, killuah1


----------



## Hugo (18. September 2005)

bin auch daheim.
@thunderbird
hast du in der sammelunterkunft gepennt? wenn ja, nettes rad, aber hast den dremel schon ganz schön gequält oder?

einbruch nach der zweiten runde weil das rechte bein total überlastet war, hab mich dann ins ziel retten können nach 4:46  
freu mich schon auf die schmerzen morgen früh wenn der adrenalinspiegel wieder normal ist   

fazit: 
positiv: 
-strecke war deutl. besser als erwartet(hatte mich auf mehr forstautobahnen eingerichtet und wurde positiv überrascht)
Negativ: 
-Km-Angaben warn falsch positioniert
-Auf der dritten Runde gabs praktisch nix mehr zu essen oben an der -Zeitnahme
- Die zeitnahme mit diesen handdingern  

Weiß jemand ob wenn man das Rote Kreuz in Anspruch genommen hat, man da ne Rechnung bekommt?
Weil hab mir n eispack geben lassen,...aber keine tüte mit eis drin sondern son abgespacetes teil, kost bestimm 30e oder so, und die haben sich schön die Adresse usw. geben lassen damit sie wissen wo die Rechnung hin muss(wehe da kommt was  )


----------



## Adrenalino (18. September 2005)

Welch Niederlage, welche Schmach, welch Frustration!!!

Bin die Langstrecke in exorbitant schlechten ( für meine Verhältnisse ) 5:50 undwasweißichnochismirauchegal gefahren......     

Woran lags? Zum Vergleich:
2000: 5:20:09
2002: 5:12:37
2004: Mittelstrecke mit Erkältung in 3:50 undsonstnochwas......

Liegt es daran daß ich seit meiner Knieverletzung 2003 nur noch kurz und Mittelstrecken gefahren bin und ergo daher anderst trainiere?
Liegt es daran daß ich wegen der Knieverletzung damals fast 1 Jahr pausieren musste?
Hab ich dieses Jahr zu viel gemacht? Zu schlecht vorbereitet?

Ach,was weiß denn ich.  Alles sch.....

Positiv: siehe Hugo

Negativ: siehe Hugo, das mit den fehlenden Getränken ( gab nur noch Wasser ) ist echt nen Ding. Ich hätte soooooooooo nötig Cola gebraucht und was krieg ich? Wasser. Toll.

Ob ich mich überhaupt nochmals in meiner einstigen Paradedisziplin, der Langstrecke, probiere, weiß ich noch nicht. Erstmal den Frust verdauen!

@Hugo
Warste schön wählen, ja? Hab mich total verfahren beim Weg nach Hause. Alzenau is ne schöne Stadt.......


----------



## Tjard (18. September 2005)

Hi,
kurz mein Eindruck:
Bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Das hat super gepasst von der Kondition und Kraft. 
Die Strecke gefällt mir von Jahr zu Jahr besser 
Das Wetter war perfekt.
Verpflegung war gut, es gab sogar komplette Flaschen mit Wasser, habe auf der ersten Runde meine 2. Flasche beim Downhill verloren...
Meine Zeit war auch ok: 17. Gesamtwertung 8. bei den Senioren 
Und der Zeitausdruck direkt nach der Zieleinfahrt ist auch super. 

Bis nächstes Jahr
Tjard
PS. Das einzige was ich wirklich 'schlecht' finde beim OBM ist der Preis von 35 Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. September 2005)

Hier mal mein fazit



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> fazit:
> positiv:
> -strecke war deutl. besser als erwartet hab das bekommen was ich wollte! richtig so, geile trails!
> Negativ:
> ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Welch Niederlage, welche Schmach, welch Frustration!!!
> 
> Bin die Langstrecke in exorbitant schlechten ( für meine Verhältnisse ) 5:50 undwasweißichnochismirauchegal gefahren......



na komm, sieh doch das positive: immerhin hast du dich fast 6 stunden durchgequält und gefinished

ich war heut mehrmals soweit abzubrechen...am rad technische probleme, am anfang ging garnichts wegen erkältung keine luft bekommen, puls wollte nicht hoch...also wollt ich eigentlich nach der ersten runde raus

aber meine ehefrau hatte was dagegen und also fuhr ich in die 2.runde, wo es dann etwas besser lief und siehe da in der 3. runde bekam ich "freie beine" und konnte die schneller fahren wie die 2. ???

na ja schlußendlich platz 6 bei den ganz alten senioren war ok.. zeit so 4:50 

zur strecke: hatte auch mehr autobahn erwartet, michelin slick hinten mit 4bar war etwas die falsche wahl !!! aber sonst echt kompliment schöne strecke... besonders 2.und 3.runde (denstart der 1. fand ich nicht so prickelig: zuviele geparkte autos im weg und zum teil gegenverkehr ???

das mit der ergebnisübersicht 5 sek nach zieleinlauf fand ich eigentlich sehr gut und informativ... wenn ich da andere rennen sehe wo erst 4 stunden nach dem rennen die erste hochrechnung kommt...

klar könnte man das ganze dekorativer gestalten, ich dachte auch erst-ah toll ein bon für ne currywurst-aber war doch alles drauf was man wissen wollte

und zur verpflegung: klar gabs am schluß nur noch wasser weil z.b. ich als ich laut nach wasser gerufen habe einen schönen becher mit isogemisch in die hand bekommen...und das ist mir gleich an 2 verpflegungsstellen passiert...

vielleicht hab ich da aber schon so fertig ausgesehen das die gedacht haben das wasser allein mir wohl nicht viel weiter helfen würde...

also nächstes jahr gerne wieder...

joe (jetzt fehlt ja nur noch thunder..... typisch, der schnellste im rennen aber als letzter daheim...oder warst du noch bei der siegerehrung gregor ???)


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. September 2005)

hey
bin kurzdistance gefahren da ich mir dache 2. runden???? fahre ich cc oder was.   naja
also mein fazit ist eher gemischt:
-hatte gehofft das es nasser ist (wollte unbedingt meinen neuen michelin xcr mud testen, der reifen war trotzdem ein traum   )

dabei herausgekommen ist ein 5. platz (bin junioren fahrer)  
@Tjard danke für die flaschen, ich bin drüber gefahren und mich hätte es fast vom bike gehauen.  
allem in allem wars aber ok.
grüße
dominik


----------



## Thunderbird (18. September 2005)

@ Joe: Nein, ich musste noch schnell Wählen gehen und dann erst mal was 
anständiges essen. Ich war auch ganz kurz vor dem Aufgeben. 
Für dich gab's ja schon wieder kein T-Shirt für die Sammlung.

@ Hugo: Ja, ich habe da geschlafen (bzw. mich auf meiner viel zu dünnen
Isomatte hin- und her gewälzt)  und es war vor allem die gute alte Bohrmaschine.
Aber nur an den Schalthebeln, soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Der Rest sind Aluschrauben und Fertigteile. Bin Bastelfaul.


Ich musste schon wieder meine schlechteste Rennleistung des Jahres verbuchen
und ich frage mich, ob ich nächstes Mal nicht vielleicht Furtwangen die Woche
davor weglassen sollte.   
Oder ich steige auf die Kurzstrecke um.

Bis zur Hälfte war ich noch an einem dran, der später 11. wurde, aber danach
war die Flasche leer bei mir. Als mich dann noch in Runde 3 zu Beginn des 
ersten Steilen Stichs die Adelheid Morath einholte, habe ich es dann ganz 
gesteckt und bin locker in's Ziel gerollt. Die Schwing ist dann später auch 
noch an mir vorbeigestampft.

Anfang runde Drei kam ich noch auf die blöde Idee, ein wenig Luft 
aus der Gabel zu lassen, weil ich sie zu hart abgestimmt hatte => 
plötzlich war alle Luft raus und ich hatte eine Starrgabel   
(allerdings mit sehr guter bergauf-geometrie)   

Einen Punkt gab's aber, da war ich heute _absolut_ der schnellste:
ich war der Erste, der auf der ersten Abfahrt seine Flasche verloren hat.   
Später sind doch _etliche _meinem Beispiel gefolgt.
Der Streckenposten war angesichts der Flaschenflut etwas frustriert.
Meine habe ich in Runde 2 dann wenigstens wieder gefunden.

Fazit:
- tolle Bierposter.   
- feines Bier
- "all you can eat" Pasta Party - sehr anständig
- ordentliche Verpflegung nach dem Rennen
- kalte Duschen (das klappt nie bei mir)
- Super Wetter
- "Kassenbon" nach dem Rennen informativ, wenn auch deprimierend.
- teilweise kriminelle Situationen während der Startphase mit parkenden
Autos, Gegenverkehr und idioten, die auf dem Gehweg fahren mussten
und alte Leute angeschrien haben, dass sie weggehen sollen. 
- unheimlich viele Reifenpannen - so viele habe ich in noch keinem Rennen gesehen.

Meine Zeiten (mit Zwischenzeiten zur Ehrenrettung):
11 Km    0:27:09   
40,5 Km 1:51:47   
70 Km    3:27:35   
Ziel:      4:33:25   

Gruß,
Gregor 

P.S.: Was war denn mit Limit83? Nur 14.? Auch Probleme gehabt?


----------



## Levty (18. September 2005)

Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> habe auf der ersten Runde meine 2. Flasche beim Downhill verloren...



war das die mim weissen trinklaschenhalter`? da hats mir das vorderrad weggehauen, auf der flasche mit dem flaschenhalter, da muss einer rasant unterwegs gewesen sein, naja, hab mich dann noch auf der "mauer" gefangen.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> na komm, sieh doch das positive: immerhin hast du dich fast 6 stunden durchgequält und gefinished
> 
> ich war heut mehrmals soweit abzubrechen...am rad technische probleme, am anfang ging garnichts wegen erkältung keine luft bekommen, puls wollte nicht hoch...also wollt ich eigentlich nach der ersten runde raus
> 
> ...



Trotzdem Glückwunsch zur Leistung!  
Und danke fürs mentale Aufbauen. Bin aber trotzdem arg gefrustet......

MÖCHTE JEMAND EIN CANNONDALE F 600 SL KAUFEN? NUR 6 MONATE ALT......  

Ach ja, technische Probleme hatte ich ja auch , in der Wut ganz vergessen:

-Magura hinten trotz neuer Beläge kaum Druckpunkt & Leistung   
-Umwerfer hat sich ab Runde 2 geweigert aufs kleine Blatt zu wechseln, ging nur mit Brachialgewalt ( mit dem Schuh dagegen gehauen, hat die Aggression etwas abgebaut )
-Kette zweimal hinter Kassette geflutscht   

Nächstes Jahr bin ich natürlich wieder dabei. Strecke? Schaunmerma.

Ach ja, positiv:
Pasta Party. Soviel wie man wollte. Goil!


----------



## Tjard (18. September 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> war das die mim weissen trinklaschenhalter`? ...



Nee, meinen Flaschenhalter habe ich noch :-|

Ich fand auch, dass diesmal viele Flaschen 'rumlagen'
Außerdem sah ich viele bei der Reifen-Reparatur :-( Nach meiner subjektiven Statistik waren das alles Schwalbe-Racing-Ralph-Fahrer ... ;-|

lch fahre den ja auch, mittlerweile allerdings in der Größe 2,25 und mit Latex-Schlauch. Seit über 2000km ohne Panne 

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Hugo (18. September 2005)

jo stimmt....pastaparty war cool, muss man sagen, frühstück heute morgen war auch  

ach der flaschenhalter(weiß, oder?) auf der strecke war keine halluzination? und ich dacht schon  

Viele Platten kann ich auch bezeugen, ich persöhnl. hab mindestens 5 eigenäugig gesehen...dass die leute auch immer noch butyl fahrn  

Der Zettel mit der Auswertung is sicher cool, aber brauchts da son ding das jedesmal erst "gescannt" werdenmuss von hand?
Weil bei uns kams dazu was ich von vorn herein befürchtet hatte, anfang der ersten runde an der verpflegungstation kam n grupetto an und ich durfte mich erstma in die Schlange stellen  
@tb
hätt ich gewüsst dass du bei km 70 grad ma n paar sekunden vor mir warst hätt ich nochma alles gegeben


----------



## michi13 (18. September 2005)

> - tolle Bierposter.


dacht ich mir auch und hab mir gleich einen bierdeckel mit diesem motiv mitgenommen, die massenweise am infostand rumlagen.
nur ist das bier nicht so lecker wie die frau aufm poster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (18. September 2005)

@michi13: einen - ich habe _vier_ Deckel.
So lecker wie die kann kein Bier der Welt sein.
Fast hätte ich noch ein Poster bekommen.
Hier kann man sich das Bild übrigens downloaden:
www.welde.de
Der Werbespot grenzt an Softporno.   
Die machen echt alles, um ihr Bier zu verkaufen.

Die Rosbacher-Werbung war letztes Jahr auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.rosbacher.de/


@ Hugo: Oha! Ein 671-Sekunden Sprint!   
Na ja - mit Cola geht alles.   

Ich fand das Scannen der Transponder nicht so schlimm.
Was mich gestört hat, war der Typ, der mich in Runde 3
nicht _anhalten_ lassen wollte und mich am Arm nach 
vorne gerissen hat. Ich kam mir vor wie damals als Kind
beim Skifahren am Lift.  



			
				Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sah ich viele bei der Reifen-Reparatur :-( Nach meiner subjektiven Statistik waren das alles Schwalbe-Racing-Ralph-Fahrer ... ;-|
> lch fahre den ja auch, mittlerweile allerdings in der Größe 2,25 und mit Latex-Schlauch. Seit über 2000km ohne Panne


Und ich bin ihn pannenfrei in UST-Version mit Eclipse gefahren.

*Mein Höhenmesser hat übrigens nur 2245 Höhenmeter aufgezeichnet.   *

Thb


----------



## Levty (18. September 2005)

wer nach den ergebnissen sucht, seit heute abend online:
voilà 

greez, killuah1


----------



## Hugo (18. September 2005)

is de kurschat ausser wertung gefahrn? weil der steht in den listen nicht drin, wenn man nach ihm sucht sieht man nur dass er gewonnen hat


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

der war so schnell, das er nicht in die wertung reingekommen ist


----------



## scalie (19. September 2005)

Hallo, 
nach unserer Meinung hat die Veranstaltung ein großes Lob verdient.   
Wir fanden die Strecke echt Klasse, war alles drin was ein Marathon so braucht. Knackige Anstiege und schöne aber nicht zu schwere Singeltrails.

Klasse fanden wir auch die Zeitmessung. Gleich nach Zieldurchfahrt sein Ergebnis in die Hand zu bekommen, ist Super, das schaffen sonst nicht mal richtig große Veranstaltungen.
Bei den Verpflegungsstellen hat auch alles gepaßt.

Wir sind bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.  

Grüße 
Michel und Heike 
www.maagonline.de


----------



## Tjard (19. September 2005)

Moin,


			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wer nach den ergebnissen sucht, seit heute abend online:
> voilà
> 
> greez, killuah1



Das ging ja flott 
MAn kann sogar die einzelnen Zwischenzeiten auswerten uns so z.B. erfahren, ob man in der 2. Runde schneller war als in der 1. Was für Analyse-Fetischisten 

Tjard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyOnkel (19. September 2005)

Hi Zusammen

Ich fand den Odenwald Bike Marathon auch eine gelungene Sache  !
Vielleicht liegt das auch an meiner Platzierung, ich habe bei den Herren über die Langdistanz den 21. Platz belegt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit  
In der HochschulHobbyklasse sogar den 4.Platz gemacht und trotz "Holzmedaille"
hocherfreut  

@Thunderbird
Ich fand's übrigens Klasse mit Euch dort oben gewesen zu sein  !
War echt ganz lustig, trotz der Unterkunft, die zwar nicht schlecht war, aber mein Bett ist halt immer noch ein Stück weit angenehmer.
Glückwunsch zum 13.Platz in unserer Wertung!!!!
Naja, hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber trotzdem super Klasse!!Müssen andre erst mal nachmachen.

Man kann auch nicht soviel Glück haben wie ich. 
Nach etwa 10 minuten Zielaufenthalt und reinstopfen von Riegel und Bananen und allem anderem, merkte ich das ich vorne eine Schleicher hatte und mein Vorderrad fast Platt da stand.
Ich dachte nur:"Glück gehabt"


----------



## Limit83 (19. September 2005)

@Thunderbird: Naja, so unzufrieden bin ich mit meinem 14. Platz nicht. Hatte die Woche einen Unikurs am Lac du Der in Fankreich und da hieß es fast jeden Abend spät und nicht ganz nüchtern ins Zelt fallen und den Tag über auf Sportgeräten verbringen die keine zwei Räder hatten (Surfen, Segeln, Kanu, Rudern). Außerdem war der Marathon verdammt stark besetzt und da macht eine schlechte Tagesform schonmal eine ganze Handvoll Plätze aus. Aber mein Minimalziel vor der ersten Frau zu sein und ca. 30min hinter dem ersten hab ich erreicht.

Zum Marathon noch: Die Strecke fand ich ganz ok, auch wenn es bei ein paar Kurven wegen dem Untergrund und der Reifenwahl schon recht eng wurde. Aber der Ausblick, dafür musste ich mir Zeit nehmen, das war jawohl der Hammer! Herrlich! Wurde er nicht mal zum landschaftlich schönsten Marathon gewählt? Meine Zustimmung hat er dafür auf jeden Fall!


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem war der Marathon verdammt stark besetzt und da macht eine schlechte Tagesform schonmal eine ganze Handvoll Plätze aus.
> 
> Zum Marathon noch: Die Strecke fand ich ganz ok, auch wenn es bei ein paar Kurven wegen dem Untergrund und der Reifenwahl schon recht eng wurde. Aber der Ausblick, dafür musste ich mir Zeit nehmen, das war jawohl der Hammer! Herrlich! Wurde er nicht mal zum landschaftlich schönsten Marathon gewählt? Meine Zustimmung hat er dafür auf jeden Fall!



zustimmung, vielleicht nicht der schönste, aber bestimmt einer der schönsten...zumindest in unserem land

schön das mal jemand bei allem rennstress und schielen nach plazierungen und abständen auch mal das erwähnt...

und zu der besetzung : allein der starke freiburger block von meinem kumpel benni j. und co , war ja wohl nicht überall auf der langstrecke am werk...

und noch ein wort zu den bemerkungen zu den sanitätern: spätestens wenn ihr deren hilfe mal wirklich braucht (wie ich die letzten 2 jahre) werdet ihr euch eure kindergartensprüche vielleicht nochmals überdenken !

joe (sorry das mußte mal sein)


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2005)

Im Rennen selbst habe ich natürlich wieder mal nichts gesehen,
aber beim Warmfahren am Vorabend dachte ich auch, dass es
eine sehr schöne Gegend zum Rennradfahren sein muss.

Zur Besetzung: Es waren sicher 10 gute Fahrer mehr dabei, 
als bei den meisten anderen Marathons. Sehe ich das falsch 
oder waren _fast alle _ Starter bei den Herren Studenten?! 
Ab wann war man eigentlich Senior 1 - ab 30? Weiß jemand, 
ob's auch eine Seniorwertung für Studenten gibt?   

@ RockyOnkel: Aha. Ein neues Todtnauberg-Benutzerbild.   
Wenn ich alleine hingefahren wäre, wär's echt *******
gewesen, aber so hat's doch noch Spaß gemacht.   

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das falsch oder waren _fast alle _ Starter bei den Herren Studenten?!
> Ab wann war man eigentlich Senior 1 - ab 30?
> Thb



überrascht dich das ? bei senioren II ab 40 waren überraschenderweise keine studenten dabei...

interessant wäre ja auch mal ne eigene wertung für voll berufstätige (>40 wochenstunden) / und oder familienväter...

joe  (und ich weiß studieren ist auch arbeit - hab selbst jura studiert,vor urzeiten...was studiert eigentlich der herr kurschat ? weiß das jemand ?)


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...was studiert eigentlich der herr kurschat ? weiß das jemand ?)


Pharmazie.

K.


----------



## der unfassbare (19. September 2005)

war zwar mit meiner eigenen wertung mehr als zufrieden - finde aber die anregung der "berufstätigen familienväter"-kategorie sehr überdenkenswert... (ich will mich doch nicht mit leuten messen die auch UNTER DER WOCHE 15 stunden trainieren können ;-)

die senioren 1 fingen - glaub ich - ab baujahr '67 an - hat mich auch sehr gewundert, daß diese gruppe den löwenanteil - und mich - gestellt hat (also, es hat mich natürlich nich' gewundert, daß sie mich... ach lassen wir das)

sehr schöne strecke, reibungslose organisation (kaum schlangen, egal wo) und eine platzierung unter den ersten 100 - 37 senioren1 (ja solche luschen gibts auch - aber wissen veranstalter überhaupt, wie weh es tut, plötzlich, in der blüte seines lebens unter "senioren" antreten zu müssen?) auf der mittelstrecke - ich wars sehr zufrieden...

ciao!
der_u


----------



## michi13 (19. September 2005)

> die senioren 1 fingen - glaub ich - ab baujahr '67 an


nicht ganz, senioren 1 ist alter 30 bis 40 jahre und senioren 2 ist 40 jahre aufwaerts. das ist doch die uebliche klasseneinteilung bei marathon. 

senioren bei studenten waere eher studienzeit >15semester


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

michi13 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ganz, senioren 1 ist alter 30 bis 40 jahre und senioren 2 ist 40 jahre aufwaerts. das ist doch die uebliche klasseneinteilung bei marathon.
> 
> senioren bei studenten waere eher studienzeit >15semester



es gibts nichts was es nicht gibt... und bei senioren 1 waren ein paar studenten dabei

ist übrigens ein guter trick um ne günstige private krankenversicherung zu bekommen (aber ich will hier nicht von meiner arbeit reden...)

ps: bilder sind auch schon drin  






joe


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

mal ne kurze frage, haben alle ihre bilder gefunden?
z.B. von einem kumpel und mir sind keine pics online (nr 850 und 862), was soll der Sch***, reg mich voll auf, ich wollte ne kaffetasse für die schule...
in der rubrik "keine erkennbare nummer" ist es auch net dabei...   

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. September 2005)

hajo...is halt ärgerlich.
insgesamt sind viel zu wenig bilder online wenn man sieht wie viele photographen an der strecke warn, und wenn man bedenkt dass man die Runden ja mehrmals gefahrn ist...ärgert mich jedesmal aufs neue


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hajo...is halt ärgerlich.
> insgesamt sind viel zu wenig bilder online wenn man sieht wie viele photographen an der strecke warn, und wenn man bedenkt dass man die Runden ja mehrmals gefahrn ist...ärgert mich jedesmal aufs neue



apropos : von mir sind 8 fotos drin (hab mich ja auch 3mal rumgequält)

die first foto factory bilder sind ja alle ziemlich am schluß der runde gemacht worden - wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren da noch ein paar fotographen an interessanteren stellen... ich frage mich auch wer da bilder macht und wo die dann veröffentlicht werden...

es gab da glaub ich auch mal ne diskussion um die rechte an solchen aufnahmen - und ich denke nicht das ich mit meiner anmeldung mein konkludentes einverständnis auch zur privaten verwertung gebe , wenn ich selbst nicht die möglichkeit zur begutachtung bekomme...

joe (mein grüner helm hat ja schon fast kultstatus-kleiner scherz am rande !)


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

trotzdem     mein erter marathon und nicht mal ein bild, das ist sowas von ärgerlihc, hab dort heute mal angerufen und auf den AB gesprochen, hoffentlich sind die leute dort so gütig und gehen die liste nochmal durch, ich bin bestimmt nicht der einziege dem es so geht, und es könnten ja mehrere beschwerden sein, deswegen blättern die ja alles nochmal durch, hoffen wir mal das beste, denn die hoffnung stirbt bekannterweise zuletzt   

grezz, killuah1

ps:


----------



## Limit83 (19. September 2005)

Von mir ist auch nur ein Bild drin. Naja, hab halt keinen grünen Helm... ;-)

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2005)

@ Joe: Du bist sowieso eine "Person öffentlichen Interesses" und 
hast also keine Chance, die Veröffentlichung deiner Bilder zu verhindern.   

Von mir sind 6 total langweilige Bilder drin. 

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ist auch nur ein Bild drin. Naja, hab halt keinen grünen Helm... ;-)
> 
> Gruß Limit!



kleine tips u.a.: 

-beim auftauchen von fotographen ganz ganz langsam vorbeifahren (kostet halt zeit, vor allem wenn man dauernd schauen muß obs wirklich ein fotograph oder nur ein normaler zuschauer oder betreuer ist...)

-startnummer gut sichtbar anbringen und nicht handlich kleinschneiden auch wenn der cw wert dadurch besser wird / außerdem pfützen und schlammstücke weiträumig umfahren oder bike drübertragen damit die startnummer gut lesbar bleibt

-kein windschattenfahren weil sonst müßt ihr alle startnummern durchschauen,ob ihr da "mit" drauf seid

-nicht stur auf der ideallinie bleiben sondern möglichst lächelnd/alternativ entschlossen grimmig  und grüßend direkt am mann mit der kamera vorbei auch wenn das einen kleinen umweg beinhaltet 

-kein aerodynamischer grauer/silberner/weißer standardhelm ohne schutzschild sondern möglichst was farblich auffälliges und/oder ästhetisch grauenvolles (muß ja nicht gleich giftgrün sein), irgendwelche ätzenden trikots von 1991/92 werden auch gerne dokumentiert...

fazit : endweder ne gute endzeit oder ein vollständiges fotoalbum für die enkelkinder - beides geht nicht ! 

joe


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> kleine tips u.a.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann ahb ich wohl das erste gewählt, erster marathon und gleich plat 28 undter 150 startern...

trotzdem will ich ein foto   

greez, killuah1


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. September 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ahb ich wohl das erste gewählt, erster marathon und gleich plat 28 undter 150 startern...
> 
> trotzdem will ich ein foto
> 
> greez, killuah1



nächste gelegenheit am sonntag in münsingen alb gold trophy ! inkl. dt. meisterschaften für lizenzfahrer

und die fotos macht : ??? bingo : first-foto-factory

joe (werd wieder den grünen helm aufziehen...sicher ist sicher)


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> nächste gelegenheit am sonntag in münsingen alb gold trophy ! inkl. dt. meisterschaften für lizenzfahrer



nja, ich hab net sooo ein hohes budge, und am SA is in heidelberg "heidelberger herbst" das ist ein muss für mich, tradition! und wenn ich am sa mir die rübe weghaue schaff ich nciht mal nen 10er schnitt. das ist ein einmaliges ereignis, wie ein 2. geburtstag   

aber das rennen (30km 600hm   ) am 15 oktober in ettlingen schau ich mir mal an, auch wenn da keine fotos sind

trotzdem danke für die ratschläge, nächstes mal schnke ich mir die 30 sek und den einen platz und cruise mit nem wheelie am fotograf vorbei.  

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ybel1 (20. September 2005)

So, auch ich bin diesen Marathon gefahren und ich kann Euch sagen, wenn man auf der Mittelstrecke die erste Runde zu schnell fährt, macht die zweite Runde nur noch bedingt Spaß. Dem Wohlbefinden förderlich ist dabei auch, wenn die ein oder anderen Langstreckler - die sich ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf ihrer dritten Runde befinden - mit doch deutlichem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss (gefühltem 4 mal so schnell, mindestens!) an einem vorbei fahren, während man gerade damit beschäftigt ist, sich zu überlegen, welche Beinpartie denn als nächstes einen kleinen Krampf vertragen könnte. Außerdem finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit der Organisatoren, dass sie die Anstiege in der zweiten Runde *so* viel steiler gestaltet haben als in der ersten.
Tja, aber ich habe es geschafft. Trotzdem ein bisschen ärgerlich, wenn man den Verdacht hat, dass es ein bisschen schneller gegangen wäre, wenn man am Anfang nicht leichtsinnigerweise mit ein paar Todesmutigen (na gut, vermutlich waren sie nur besser trainiert) mitgefahren wäre.
Schee wars trotzdem! Kann eigentlich irgend jemand hier abschätzen, ob sich die Anreise nach Ettlingen lohnen könnte? Da könnte man ja das mit der Krafteinteilung noch mal ausprobieren 
ybel


----------



## klufy (4. Oktober 2005)

Wo bleibt das exklusive hochwertiges Welde OBM-Startgeschenk ?????


----------



## mspf (5. Oktober 2005)

...dieser Frage schliesse ich mich gleich mal an! Bisher habe ich auch nichts bekommen  
Gibts irgend jemand, der die Armlinge schon erhalten hat???


----------



## Hugo (5. Oktober 2005)

mspf schrieb:
			
		

> ...dieser Frage schliesse ich mich gleich mal an! Bisher habe ich auch nichts bekommen
> Gibts irgend jemand, der die Armlinge schon erhalten hat???



nö, hier is auch noch nix angekommen, und das geld von der uni is auch noch nicht aufm konto


----------



## mspf (8. Oktober 2005)

...hab den Odenwäldlern mal ne Mail geschickt und gefragt, wann das "exklusive hochwertige Welde OBM-Startgeschenk" endlich kommt.

Hier die Antwort:

"_voraussichtlich in 14 tagen
danke für die geduld!"_


----------



## klufy (20. November 2005)

Warte Ihr auch noch auf das Stargeschenk vom Odenwaldmarathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (20. November 2005)

klufy schrieb:
			
		

> Warte Ihr auch noch auf das Stargeschenk vom Odenwaldmarathon.


Nö, es kam am Samstag! 
Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (20. November 2005)

Und? Taugt es was?
Meines ist noch nicht da.

Das Kopftuch von letztem Jahr ist aber zur Zeit extrem nützlich.   

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (20. November 2005)

Naja, sie passen und sehen akzeptable aus! (die vom Black Forest Ultra Bike gefallen mir besser) Aber Ärmlinge brauch ich im tiefsten Winter nun wirklich keine, die hätte ich im Herbst eher gebracht. Naja im Trainingslager im Frühjahr werd ich sie wohl das erste Mal ausprobieren! 
Gruß


----------



## Nevibikerin (21. November 2005)

Ist ja interessant. Habe mein Startgeschenk und meinen Sachpreis auch am Sa. bekommen. Das Startgeschenk war allerdings bei mir ein Triko in Größe M.??(Passt ja nun wirklich nicht/Frau/Körpergröße 1,61m)
Auch der Sachpreis der (gemäß Gutschein vom Veranstalter) einen Wert von 100,- Euro habe soll, ist gerade mal (UVP v. Hersteller) 76 Euro wert.
Die Veranstalter sollten lieber mal auf die Startgeschenke (die ja eh keiner braucht) verzichten und statt dessen die Startgelder senken.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. November 2005)

Nevibikerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja interessant. Habe mein Startgeschenk und meinen Sachpreis auch am Sa. bekommen.



sogar auf dem dorf im schwarzwald kommt die post-irgendwann - gestern die armlinge bekommen... kann sie ja mal im spinning testen - beim warmfahren

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (24. November 2005)

Geht das irgendwie von Nord nach Süd oder wie?
Mein Bruder & ich haben noch nichts bekommen.   

Thb


----------



## fokne (24. November 2005)

Bei meinem Bruder und mir sind die Armlinge Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch angekommen. Und Offenburg bzw. Mannheim liegt nicht gerade im Norden. Vielleicht werden die Teile nach Alphabet oder Startnummer verschickt...   

Aber gleich mal eine Frage an diejenigen, bei denen das Geschenk schon angekommen ist: Passen euch die Armlinge? Mir sind sie in Größe M zu kurz und am Handgelenk zu weit.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. November 2005)

fokne schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Bruder und mir sind die Armlinge Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch angekommen. Und Offenburg bzw. Mannheim liegt nicht gerade im Norden. Vielleicht werden die Teile nach Alphabet oder Startnummer verschickt...
> 
> Aber gleich mal eine Frage an diejenigen, bei denen das Geschenk schon angekommen ist: Passen euch die Armlinge? Mir sind sie in Größe M zu kurz und am Handgelenk zu weit.



also meine  M sind am bizeps zu eng ! vielleicht hast du sie nur falsch rum an ??? weil sonst können wir ja tauschen - meine sind nämlich auch zu kurz...

@ thunder: freu dich : offenburg-lahr - als nächstes bist du dran !

joe


----------



## Hugo (24. November 2005)

meine sin auch noch nich da....ich vermute fast dass die der studenten noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden


----------



## Levty (26. November 2005)

meine startnummer war die 825 und mein nachname fängt mit y an, und die armlinge sind jetz schon sicher verstaut (bis zum frühling), also ich weis net was die für ein system haben!

gruss, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

